# ما بين وصية المسيح وإمكانيات الإنسان الطبيعي، وكيف نعيش مسيحيين



## aymonded (17 يوليو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]ما بين وصية المسيح وإمكانيات الإنسان الطبيعي[/FONT]
* [FONT=&quot]*كيف نعيش مسيحيين ونحيا بالوصية*
[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot] في الحقيقة حينما يواجه الإنسان وصية الرب يسوع يجدها ثقيلة وفوق إمكانياته وغير منطقية من جهة التنفيذ العملي لها، وقد يراها أنها تضعه في موقف حرج مع الآخرين، فمثلاً وصية الرب لنا على المستوى الشخصي: [ أحبوا أعدائكم، باركوا لاعنيكم – أن جاع عدوك أطعمه وأن عطش فاسقه ]، هذه الوصية هي وصيه مُلزمة وليست وصية ثانوية يُترك تنفيذها أو عدم تنفيذها لحرية كل واحد، لأنها وصية الرب للجميع بلا استثناء، ولكن للأسف الكثيرين يحاولوا تفسيرها لتتناسب مع شخصيتهم وإنسانيتهم الطبيعية، لأن تنفيذ وصية المسيح الرب أمرٌ حقيقي شاق للغاية - فعلاً - على الإنسان الطبيعي، لذلك يستحيل وهيهات أن استطاع أن يُنفذها لأنه مكتوب: [ ولكن الإنسان الطبيعي *لا يقبل ما لروح الله* لأنه عنده جهالة *ولا يقدر أن يعرفه* لأنه إنما يُحكم فيه روحياً ] (1كورنثوس 2: 14)...[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
ولذلك نجد التفسيرات الغريبة، التي تحور الكلام لغرض الهروب من تنفيذ الوصية، وكل واحد يقول أصل الرب لا يقصد المعنى الحرفي، ولا يقصد هذا ويقصد ذاك... الخ، وهذا في الحقيقة هو هروب واضح ومباشر من حياة الوصية، لأن للأسف كل واحد ظن أن وصية الرب تأتي على مستوى الجسد وإمكانيات الإنسان وحسب مقدرة كل واحد، مع أن الوصية هي نفسها أتت في حرفيتها وليس لها أي معنى آخر أو تفسير آخر، سوى أحبوا أعدائكم فعلاً وحرفياً، ولا تحتاج لتأويل ولا تفسير ولا شرح، بل تحتاج لتنفيذ حقيقي وفي الواقع العملي المُعاش في كل العصور كما هي بدون تزيين ولا تحوير، أو يقال أن كل واحد ينفذها حسب إمكنياته، مع أن الوصية واضح أنها تريد أن يتم تنفيذها كما هي بدون تقليل [ أحبوا أعدائكم ] يعني أحبوا فعلاً وعلى مستوى أنك تبذل نفسك من أجل عدوك وأن جاع تطعمه وأن عطش تسقه وأن كان عندك ضيفاً تكرمه بل وتصنع كما صنع الرب مع التلاميذ وتغسل قدميه أيضاً....

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ولكن يا إخوتي يلزمنا أن نعرف على أي مستوى يتكلم الرب يسوع ويُعطي الوصية، لأن *الرب لم يتكلم قط على مستوى الإنسان العادي الطبيعي، بل يُكلم الخليقة الجديدة*، أي يوجه الكلام لمن آمن به وصار مولوداً من فوق، أي يُكلِّم الإنسان الذي ارتفع إلى المستوى الإلهي، هذا الإنسان الذي أصبح لابس الروح وحي بالمسيح، أي صار إيمانه حي عامل بالمحبة، ويحيا في حرية مجد أولاد الله، يعيش ابن في الابن الوحيد الذي استمد منه روح الوصية وقوتها لتصير مكتوبه في قلبه ظاهره في أعماله، لأن الابن يعبر عن أبيه على مستوى الحياة التي يحياها مع أبيه ويستمدها منه، لأن ابن الملك العظيم يحيا كأمير وكل حركاته وأعماله وتصرفاته التلقائية تُظهر طبيعة حياته وهويته [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الحقيقية، لأن المولد من فوق يعبر عن المكان الذي ينتمي إليه، فالسفير يعبر عن بلده ويظهر عظمتها: [ إذاً نسعى كسفراء عن المسيح كأن الله يعظ بنا، نطلب عن المسيح تصالحوا مع الله ] (2كورنثوس 5: 20)...

لذلك كل إنسان لم يحيا كمولود من الله في المسيح ولابس الروح، فليس باستطاعته أن يحيا الوصية كما قالها الرب يسوع، لذلك فهي تُعتبر - بالنسبة له - مُجرد سمو أخلاقي ولكنه صادم له، لذلك يحوِّر الوصية ويجعلها تخضع لمفهومه هو لكي تتناسب معه، ولا يستطيع أن يرتفع إليها أبداً وعلى الإطلاق، لذلك نجده غاضباً على الآخرين ولا يقدر أن يحترمهم قط، فهو لا يستطيع أن يُقدم محبة لأعدائه فعلاً، وهو في ذلك معذور كل العذر، لأنه لم يكن على مستوى الوصية لأن عنده جهالة كما قال الرسول ولا يقدر أن يقبل ما لروح الله ...

[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فيا إخوتي، أولاً لا تصدقوا أحد يتكلم عن الوصية بمعنى آخر لا يتفق مع الإنجيل، وثانياً لا تحاولوا تنفيذ الوصية بدون المسيح الرب شخصياً الذي قال [ *بدوني لا تقدروا أن تفعلوا شيئاً* ]، لأن أن لم يعطينا الله بنفسه روح الوصية لن نقدر أن نحيا بها قط، لأن عملياً من هو الذي يستطيع أن يحب عدوه فعلاً، بل يموت من أجله حباً فيه، ومن هو الذي يستطيع أن يحترم فكره وحرية عقيدته ولا يهينه أو يسخر منه !!!! والإجابة [ لا يوجد ]، إلا لو كان هذا الشخص ليس بإنسان طبيعي !!!! أو من يستطيع أن يقبل كلام الرب يسوع عن حمل الصليب واحتمال المشقات والتخلي القلبي عن كل ما له، ويبيع حتى نفسه من أجل المسيح وشركة المحبة  !!![/FONT][FONT=&quot]

يا إخوتي أن المسيحي الحقيقي ليس إنسان طبيعي، بل مولود من فوق، وأصبح شخص إلهي، فالمسيحي ليس هو دارس الكتب وعنده القدرة على محاورة الآخرين وإقناعهم، بل هو من *يحيا الوصية كما هي* لأنه *لابس الروح،* ولا يقدر أن يتكلم من نفسه ويفسر الوصية ويشرحها إلا بالروح القدس وحسب قصد الرب للتطبيق في واقع الحياة المُعاش، وليس للتحوير لتتناسب مع فكر الإنسان الجسدي الطبيعي، أو لكي يقنع بها الآخرين على مستواهم العقلي والفكري فينزل بالوصية لمستوى التراب، لكي يقنع بها الآخرين - عافية - ظناً منه أنه بذلك يحفظ كرامة المسيحي لئلا يقول أحد على المسيحيين أنهم سلبيين وعن ضعف يحبون أعدائهم، ويظن أنه يدافع عن الإنجيل والمسيحية، مع أنه بذلك يثبت أنه لم يكن على مستوى الوصية وليس له أي استعداد بأن يحيا بها إطلاقاً ويظهر حجج كثيرة للهروب منها....

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لذلك كما أرى عند البعض في تفسيراتهم الدفاعية عن الكتاب المقدس، بأنه يحوِّر في الأحداث ويلف ويدور فيها لفة طويلة جداً لكي يوفقها لتتناسب مع أفكار الآخرين التي تخضع للفكر الإنساني الطبيعي، لأنه درس الكتاب المقدس في مقابل الشبهات للرد عليها ليُدافع عن الإنجيل، لذلك كثيراً ما لا يستقيم الشرح بالروح، ويصبح في إطار الفكر الإنساني المُقنع، وهيهات ان يُصبح ببرهان الروح والقوة، لأن حينما يفقد الإنسان روح الكتاب المقدس في سرّ برهان الروح والقوة، يُصبح الكلام فارغ من مضمون الروح وقصد الله، فيُقدم بصورة توفيقية تأويلية لتُناسب الدفاع عنه أمام الآخرين، والعجب أن كيف يُدافع عن كلمة الله وهي التي تُدافع عن نفسها بتحقيقها فينا، حينما ترفعنا لمستواها لنحيا بها، فنصير نحن أنفسنا شهادة حية عنها بالروح، أي نصير نحن أنفسنا إنجيل مقروء من الجميع، وعلى غير هذا المستوى فإننا لا نبشر بإنجيل المسيح بل بإنجيل آخر ووصية أخرى تتناسب مع فكرنا الإنساني بقناعة العقل المغلق على أسرار الروح، أي الذهن المُغلق الذي عليه برقع يحجب نور الله عنه [ بل أغلَّظت أذهانهم لأنه حتى اليوم ذلك البرقع نفسه عند قراءة العهد العتيق باقٍ غير منكشف الذي يُبطل في المسيح؟ لكن حتى اليوم حين يُقرأ موسى البرقع موضوع على قلبهم. ولكن عندما يرجع إلى الرب يُرفع البرقع ] (2كورنثوس 3: 14 - 16)...
[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]فيا إخوتي أرجوكم لا أنا بل كلمة الله ووصيته، أن تلبسوا الروح السماوي، وتجعلوه هو من يقودكم للحق، ولا تحاولوا بذكائكم الشخصي وقدراتكم الخاصة وحسب ما نلتُم من شهادات ودراسات وقدرات ومعرفة أن تشرحوا الكتاب المقدس، وتظهروا الحق التي ترونه أنتم، لأن في تلك الساعة الحق في الواقع هربان منكم وليس فيكم، لأن الحق، هو حق مُشخص، أي هو شخص، شخص ربنا يسوع الذي قال أنا هو الحق، وكيف لي أنا الإنسان أن أشرح الحق بفكري الشخصي وأظن أني أتكلم بالحق أو قد امتلكته، لأن الحق هو الذي يملكني ولست انا من أمتلكه، لأن أن لم ألبس - على المستوى الشخصي الخاص - الرب يسوع وامتلئ بالروح وأعيش الوصية وارتفع لمستواها كيف لي أن أتكلم بها وعنها، واشرحها وأُفسرها !!! 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولننتبه لكلام الرسول بتدقيق لكي نحيا به ولا لنفسره أو نشرحه او نقرأه للمعرفة، بل للحياة والخبرة على المستوى الشخصي لكل واحد :[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot][ وأنا لما أتيت إليكم أيها الإخوة أتيت *ليس بسمو الكلام أو الحكمة* مُنادياً لكم بشهادة الله. لأني لم أعزم أن أعرف شيئاً بينكم إلا يسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً. وأنا كنت عندكم في ضعف وخوف ورعدة كثيرة. *وكلامي وكرازتي لم يكونا بكلام الحكمة الإنسانية المقنع بل ببرهان الروح والقوة*. لكي لا يكون إيمانكم بحكمة الناس بل بقوة الله. لكننا نتكلم بحكمة بين الكاملين ولكن *بحكمة ليست من هذا الدهر ولا من عظماء هذا الدهر* الذين يُبطلون. بل نتكلم بحكمة الله في سر الحكمة المكتومة التي سبق الله فعينها قبل الدهور لمجدنا. التي لم يَعلمها أحد من عُظماء هذا الدهر لأن لو عرفوا لِمَا صلبوا رب المجد. بل كما هو مكتوب ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع أُذن ولم يخطر على بال إنسان ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه. فأعلنه الله لنا نحن بروحه لأن *الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله*. لأن مَنْ مِنَ الناس يعرف أمور الإنسان الا روح الإنسان الذي فيه، هكذا أيضاً أمور الله لا يعرفها أحد* إلا روح الله*. ونحن لم نأخذ روح العالم بل الروح الذي من الله لنعرف الأشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله. التي* نتكلم بها أيضاً لا بأقوال تُعلمها حكمة إنسانية بل بما يعلمه الروح القدس قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات*. ولكن الانسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لأنه عنده جهالة ولا يقدر أن يعرفه لأنه إنما يُحكم فيه روحياً. وأما الروحي فيحكم في كل شيء وهو لا يُحكم فيه من أحد. *لأنه من عرف فكر الرب فيعلمه وأما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح* ] (1كورنثوس 1: 1 – 16)
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]فمن له فكر الرب يُعلمه، لذلك ينبغي أن ننال أولاً فكر المسيح بالصلاة الدائمة، لكي نلبسه لبساً، فننال موهبة الروح لنتكلم بسلطانه، حينئذٍ فقط تبدأ الناس بالتعرف على الطريق الحقيقي المؤدي للحياة، وحينما يكون لها رغبة بشوق ولهفة أن تعرف الله، حينئذٍ تلمسها الكلمة التي ننطق بها لأنها بالروح والحق، فتعرف الرب، فتؤمن إيماناً حياً وتتغير وتحيا... 
[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]لأن أي منفعة للكلام أن ظل مجرد كلام إنسانية مُقنع بلا برهان الروح والقوة، وغير قادر أن يرفع الإنسان على مستوى وصية الله للطاعة لكي تكون هي حياة النفس، وبذلك تصير بالضرورة خدمتنا باطلة، نتعب فيها وأقصى ثمر لها هو حشر معلومات في العقل تحجب نعمة الله وتفصل الإنسان عن الله في النهاية، لأن كثير من الخدام يظنوا أن بالمعرفة التي اكتسبوها إنهم يعرفون الحق مع انه ليس هناك بينهم وبين الحق شركة ولم يملك عليهم بعد، ولم يدخلوا في حرية مجد أولاد الله ولا قلبهم امتلئ من الفرح السماوي الذي لا يزول ولا دخلوا في شركة القديسين في النور... [/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (17 يوليو 2012)

*موضوع رائع اعتقد كلنا محتاجين نراجع وصية المسيح فينا ونتاكد اننا نختلف كثيرا عن اولاد العالم وتصرفاتهم ... فلا نسلك مسالكهم ولا نحيا باساليبهم فرق كبير بين اولاد المسيح واولاد العالم ودا واضح فى محبتنا للاخرين وتسامحنا لكن للاسف بيستغل على انه ضعف ومن هنا   بنحاول نتغير و نبتعد عن وصية المسيح لنا وكلام الروح القدس لكى نواكب العالم الذى نحيا بداخله تاركين وصية الله لنا .*


----------



## aymonded (17 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *موضوع رائع اعتقد كلنا محتاجين نراجع وصية المسيح فينا ونتاكد اننا نختلف كثيرا عن اولاد العالم وتصرفاتهم ... فلا نسلك مسالكهم ولا نحيا باساليبهم فرق كبير بين اولاد المسيح واولاد العالم ودا واضح فى محبتنا للاخرين وتسامحنا لكن للاسف بيستغل على انه ضعف ومن هنا   بنحاول نتغير و نبتعد عن وصية المسيح لنا وكلام الروح القدس لكى نواكب العالم الذى نحيا بداخله تاركين وصية الله لنا .*



أعطانا الله روح الوصية لنلبسها لبساً لنكون له شهود أكفاء
لنكون كلنا إنجيلاً مقروء من الجميع يشع روح قيامة يسوع 
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض ولأجل كل شعب ربنا يسوع آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 يونيو 2014)

صدقنى لا اجد كلمات تعبر عن سعادتى الغامرة
انت انسان رائع جدا اعطاك الرب العلم الحقيقى  الذى لا بس فيه
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (5 يونيو 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> صدقنى لا اجد كلمات تعبر عن سعادتى الغامرة
> انت انسان رائع جدا اعطاك الرب العلم الحقيقى  الذى لا بس فيه
> الرب يباركك



فقط صلي لأجلي يا محبوب الله والقديسين
​


----------



## mary naeem (5 يونيو 2014)

موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يبارك تعبك في الخدمة
فى انتظار المزيد من الموضوعات الهادفة


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 يونيو 2014)

موضوع رائع جدا وتفسير وشرح اكثر من رائع ومدهش
نحن تقدسنا ولبسنا المسيح يسوع وتبررنا من خطايانا عندما نلنا سر المعمودية ونحن اطفالا بناءا على ايمان ابائنا ونحن غير واعيين ماذا يدور حولنا ولككنا عندما نبلغ يجب ان نختار المسيح يسوع ربا والها ومخلصا وفاديا وابا سماويا ونضع كسب رضاه علينا هو هدفنا الذي نعيش من اجله اي بمعنى اخرى نولد ولادة ثانية وهي ولادة روحية جديدة ونجعل الكرازة به وبانجيله هدفنا ونحققه على اختلاف امكانياتنا كل حسب وزنته التي يمتلكها وننتهي كلنا ببناء كنيسة الرب يسوع لمسيح  والمجد لله دائما وابدا امين
ربنا يبارككم ويزيدكم معرفة روحية منتظرين روائع مواضعيكم


----------



## aymonded (5 يونيو 2014)

وهبنا الله يا إخوتي قوة حياة الوصية حسب النعمة المُعطاه لنا فيه
كونوا معافين ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 يونيو 2014)

[FONT=&quot]





> فمن  له فكر الرب يُعلمه، لذلك ينبغي أن ننال أولاً فكر المسيح بالصلاة  الدائمة، لكي نلبسه لبساً، فننال موهبة الروح لنتكلم بسلطانه، حينئذٍ فقط  تبدأ الناس بالتعرف على الطريق الحقيقي المؤدي للحياة، وحينما يكون لها  رغبة بشوق ولهفة أن تعرف الله، حينئذٍ تلمسها الكلمة التي ننطق بها لأنها  بالروح والحق، فتعرف الرب، فتؤمن إيماناً حياً وتتغير وتحيا...


ربنا يهبنا قوة سلطانه لكي يرشدنا للطريق الحقيقي المؤدي للحياه الحقيقية .

ربنا يذيدك نعمة وبركة وقوة ايمان استاذنا الحبيب الغالي
ربنا يباركك .

​​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (5 يونيو 2014)

آمين يا محبوبة الله والقديسين
وصليلي كتير، النعمة معك
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (5 يونيو 2014)

*موضوع رائع استاذى 
ياريت كل الناس تفهم المعنى الحقيقى لايات الكتاب المقدس
مش كل واحد يفسر على مزاجه وفى الاخر ياريت بيكون بياذى نفسه 
لأنه بيكون عثره لناس كتير 
ربنا يعطينا الحكمه لكى نفهم مقاصد الله ونهتم لخلاص نفوسنا *


----------



## Maran+atha (5 يونيو 2014)

شكرا كثير للموضوع الرائع 
اخى الحبيب المميز *aymonded* 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون مغك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين​


----------



## aymonded (5 يونيو 2014)

إلهنا الحي يهبنا كلنا معاً روح الوصية وقوتها لتكون هي حياتنا
كونوا معافين باسم الثالوث القدوس آمين
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 يونيو 2014)

الرب يباركك 
موضوع رائع جدا 

باتأمل في كلماتة وشدني جدا 
لدرجة اني قريتة مرتين ولسة كمان 
حضرتك موهوب جدا وبنتعلم منك روح المحبة في التعبير عن 
كلمة الله 
الرب يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## aymonded (6 يونيو 2014)

ويبارك حياتك يا غالي ويشع فيك نوره مجده الخاص 
مع كل أسرتك يا رب آمين
​


----------



## Marina coptic (13 يونيو 2014)

رائع 
شكرا لحضرتك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## aymonded (13 يونيو 2014)

إلهنا الحي يشع فينا نوره ويهبنا قوة حياة الوصية
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام دائم، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
​


----------

